# Asus Z97-A or MSI Z97 Gaming 5?



## Wonsu (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my first pc build and i'm gonna use it... mostly for gaming, heavy browsing , watching movies/videos and maybe sometimes, do editing.

Which is better? Performance wise and in terms of quality. I heard that mobos can go dead from time to time so i'm somewhat worried about that too.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 19, 2015)

Neither.
Well,out of those 2 the z97-a is better..
This would be cheaper and better, though: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138408


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> This would be cheaper and better, though: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138408


I closed the link as soon as I saw Biostar in it.
How much they paying you to promote their stuff?


----------



## ruff0r (Feb 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I closed the link as soon as I saw Biostar in it.
> How much they paying you to promote their stuff?


i thought the same from biostar....before i bought one of their boards. they are good.

Back to your Topic I my self would trust the Asus board more then the MSi board when it comes to build quality. Had some Major downfalls from MSI ...lose screws...broken screws....while the board was still working they came shipped with heatsinks screws broken etc.

But then on the other hand I have an Asus board old as 11 years and still working and an Asus Boards 3 years old and Dead.



it´s luck take the Board that suite you the most Feature wise Color and so on.

My personal opinion Asus.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I closed the link as soon as I saw Biostar in it.
> How much they paying you to promote their stuff?



Not a dime..I currently own a m7 gene..
but that Biostar was pretty nice.
m7 gene is ..best board I've ever had...
you start thinking"oh,it won't do that"..then it does.
Biostar z97we is not far behind.
What z97 board are you running?
I wouldn't buy an asrock board unless er..Mr. Shih was involved with it..
and endorsed it.
because anything else made by asrock sucks
and they have no RMA, really..
They'll give you such a riun-around..it's not worth it.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 19, 2015)

Both are pretty similar as far as quality goes, if it was me I would pick the MSI mostly because of the design but either way your not going to see a difference performance wise.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd choose the MSI, if this one wasn't available: http://www.asrock.com/microsite/Fatal1tyKiller/Fatal1ty Z97X Killer.html


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2015)

AsRock and Gigabyte also have good boards.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2015)

MSI Gaming. Dont need much more. MSI Gaming line of boards are quite spectacular at each price point.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

Whichever is cheaper. Both are quality.


----------



## Wonsu (Feb 19, 2015)

I was going to choose ASRock z97 Extreme 4, but then i read that it has issues like it being dead within 2 months.


----------



## peche (Feb 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> AsRock and Gigabyte also have good boards.


They have the better ones i may say !
Regards,


----------



## lukart (Feb 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I closed the link as soon as I saw Biostar in it.
> How much they paying you to promote their stuff?



HAHAHAAH I did exactly the same! ahaha so funny.



Wonsu said:


> I was going to choose ASRock z97 Extreme 4, but then i read that it has issues like it being dead within 2 months.



Any models from any brand will have issue like DOA (dead on arrival) and or eventually die later on. If you look to feedbacks from many brands you will find the same. Lets say electronics can be very sensitive.
If I had to choose from ASUS or MSI, definitely ASUS as MSI like some other said, they are not the best when it comes to issues.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have 2 MSI gaming series boards + 2 of their Frozen R9 Radeons, and a more basic board from gigabyte, and have never had any issues with any of them whatsoever.......all seem to be very well built, have solid driver support, and offer _most_ of the features _most_ people want in their rigs 

I'm not saying any of the other boards are better or worse than MSI's, just sharing my experiences with them......


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 22, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I closed the link as soon as I saw Biostar in it.
> How much they paying you to promote their stuff?



Let's see you do this with any motherboard 
http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134

oh,but Biostar is badd..


----------



## xfia (Feb 22, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Let's see you do this with any motherboard
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134
> 
> oh,but Biostar is badd..



in one of toms builds for 1000us i think.. they used a biostar and they said biostar is known to break overclocking records on a budget. of course there was haters about it but I say if it gives you what you need and comes with a decent warranty then why not.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 22, 2015)

bonehead123 said:


> I have 2 MSI gaming series boards + 2 of their Frozen R9 Radeons, and a more basic board from gigabyte, and have never had any issues with any of them whatsoever.......all seem to be very well built, have solid driver support, and offer _most_ of the features _most_ people want in their rigs
> 
> I'm not saying any of the other boards are better or worse than MSI's, just sharing my experiences with them......



I have a MSI gaming board that is great. Getting ready to put a MSI R9-290X-OC Gaming GPU into it. Next month, a second R9 goes into it.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 22, 2015)

xfia said:


> in one of toms builds for 1000us i think.. they used a biostar and they said biostar is known to break overclocking records on a budget. of course there was haters about it but I say if it gives you what you need and comes with a decent warranty then why not.



It will give 95% of people what they "need"
PS: oy,Tom's 
Here's the cares I give to what Tom's says: *0*


----------

